# Recent trip to Mexico



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok, so i've been out of the loop for a while. Missy and I took a little "surprise" cruise to Cozumel where I proposed to her. She initialy believed that we were taking a work/family trip toTexas to see my family. I told her that I wanted to stop and eat at aplace that I heard about in mobile. The place happened to be right across the street from the cruise terminal. She had no idea what was goignon until i pulled into the parking lot andpulled out her passport that I hadobtained from her parents.I had a porter from the ship take some "undercover" pictures of the event. Anyway, I'm back and looking forward to getting some of those endangered snapper I keep hearing about. 

If you guys have never taken a cruise, I highly recommend it. It's unbelievable how cheap it is and there is a carnival port in Mobile now.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

I have been calling , looking and asking about you for a month you sly little fucker. Congrats on talking someone into that shit ,(marrying your country ass)!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Im glad you finnally did, it and yes we are gonna kill some SNAPPER this weekend. Will call wed.


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats! Looks like you proposed with style!


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

congrats and good luck with that :letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job Chris! Good to have you back! Congrats to you and the lil lady!

I um...really like the pic of the dolphin molesterin you...hee hee.

Lets kill somethin this weekend. Brandy says his boo-boos better, and he may dive this time.:moon


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Congratulations Chris, glad things went well down in Mexico. Looking forward to diving with you again soon. Nice dolphin pic!


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

Thank god none of our wives read this forum or we would get yelled at for a lifetime about how f-n romantic it was. jesus christ. way to make us all look bad craasch. all i did was ask. man i would look like a none romantic meat, well if the shoe fits. So you ready to go kill some shit.My wife is 18 weeks pregneant and hungry.I hope she neverreads this. Enjoy you're trip tommorrow.

Sniper spear-it


----------



## H2OArman (Oct 7, 2007)

Here comes the bride here comes the bride Oh wait were the hell is Chris out shooting those illusid snappers With the rest of the gang thats our bachelor party for you. 

Congratulations Chris and Missy From Me and My Wife this will be the most wonderful time of your Life and that surprise takingher on a cruise was pretty nice you know she's going to be expecting that all the time now!!!!

Just one more thing repeat after me YES DEAR those 2 words will make your marriage strong

Your Friend 

H20Arman


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats.. Me and the wife took a cruise after we got married out of Mobile... The Holiday is a nice little cruise for a good price... Just gets alittle shakey sometimes.. They put on some good shows though for the passengers..


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Duuuuude! See what happens when it's too cold and too shitty to shoot fish?! Our boy goes off and gets engaged! First you put the boat up for sale, now THIS?!?! Naw, congrats and tell Missy she HAS to be our 'bubble watcher', now. Let's put some fish on the shaft of that SS and celebrate w/ one of your famous cookouts! :clap


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Sounds like a plan. We are trying to plan a trip for Sunday if you are interested.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Glad your back from the ends of the earth Chris. You havn't missed any good spearing days for the most part. Ask Armando about his shark encounter and trying to sink us. :dohViz has been was horrible for about a month or so. Congrats on the whole engagement thing. Yeah, my wife is not allowed to here your proposal story. I'd look like a complete ass if she heard about what you did. 

I will be out of commission for spearing for about 2 weeks, but hopefully after that, I can get a trip going. Work has really picked up for me and I am gone about every other week from now till eternity (it seems like that long). 

So have you got the yacht yet with the stateroom and full bath etc... oke Looking forward to getting back out there with you.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats on the engagement! But look out, like the others have said, you may have started out too strong... now she's going to expect stuff like that.

It was along those lines of thinking that resulted in me taking my wife to Hooters the night I proposed... can only go up from there. Damn, there's a ******* jokefor ya...:doh


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

he told my girlfriend about the way he did it. freaking idiot!! now if i decide she is the one how am i gonna do it. 

congrats man. let me know when we can shoot some fish. 

see ya at work.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

You said it Sniper, I will never let my wife see this.. HellI got her pregnant so she had to marry me!


----------

